# Is My Rbp Look Good?



## duduml (Jul 19, 2011)

i have my rbp for 4mounth now looking good i think dont realy know who the male or female there i had 6 now down to 4 they eat the other 2 55 g tank say what you think it is importnet to me some tips mybe


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

They look nice and healthy







What are you running for filtration and do you have plans to upgrade the size of you tank?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

looking good i always liked the gold shine thay give off


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

your on ur way,nice!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice setup


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

this threads like a year old,lol


----------



## inked_ (Mar 26, 2013)

^

Hahaha hows the Ps today?

Please update us TS.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hate that this page isnt bumpin anymore, but i havent been here since around the time this was posted. as late to the party as i am, those piranha are just about as badass as reds can be. very nice look. 
hope if you stumble back this way youll update us with how things are going


----------

